# ISPConfig 2: Domain ohne www funktioniert nicht



## Lonesome Walker (10. Okt. 2011)

*[erledigt] ISPConfig 2: Domain ohne www funktioniert nicht*

Wenn die Domain ohne www aufgerufen wird, kommt die Seite der SharedIP's.

Fehler gefunden, durch Umbenennung einer Domain ist leider unter Co-Domain keine Domain ohne www angelegt.

Versuche ich, diese händisch anzulegen, so kommt die Meldung, Domain existiert bereits 

So, wie kriege ich das jetzt hin, daß die Domain wieder mit/ohne www verfügbar ist?

Welche Kreuzverweise muß ich wo suchen?


*Gefunden:*
ServerAlias fehlt.

Aber wie fixe ich das?

*Gefunden:*
subdomain hatte schon die Domain mit drin stehen.
In der Subdomain gelöscht, in der Hauptdomain wieder angelegt, TADA


----------

